# DVB-S Receiver am PC Monitor benutzen?



## low- (11. April 2008)

Also ich wollte mal wissen wie es möglich ist an meinem Monitor (Samsung SyncMaster 2032BW 1xVGA;1xDVI(mit HDCP)) über einen DVB-S Receiver Fernsehen gucken kann! Welche Adapter etc. brauche ich?


----------



## Riezonator (11. April 2008)

probiers mal damit

http://www.amazon.de/Hama-Kabeladap...bbs_1?ie=latin1&s=ce-de&qid=1207944269&sr=8-1

ich habe selber nich müsste aber funktionieren 
must dann halt den ton noch irgendwie zu denen Boxen bekonnen aber meistens haben die receiver nen audio out


----------



## low- (13. April 2008)

Aber da ist doch das Porblem mit den Frequenzen oder?


----------

